# Florida product approved sliding glass door with miniblinds



## BigDawg33 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have searched all over and can not believe that I cant find a sliding glass door with internal blinds between glass with florida product approval. Surely being in the "sunshine state" someone must make this product to help with blocking out the sun. I am looking for a vinyl 3 panel door approximately 9/0 x 8/0. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you tried Pella?o thought theirs were approved, and they should be able to make your size.

Professional.pella.com

I think the 350 series is what your after. Tom


----------



## BigDawg33 (Oct 2, 2012)

i had heard that their blinds were an add-on to the glass frame and were removable?? I am going to call them and check myself. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

They also have the integrated ones


----------



## BigDawg33 (Oct 2, 2012)

For the size that i need they will only do the designer series clad door, witht he removable blinds. Hard to believe no one else has got florida product approval for a door like this, with blinds between glass as popular as they are. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

What is FL approval about ? Hurricane??
Have you tried Jeld-Wen?


----------



## BigDawg33 (Oct 2, 2012)

In order to pull permits for projects here in florida you have to have products that have been tested and approved for design pressure, water test and various other things. The testing is expensive so not all companies will test all of their products. I did however find that neuma does make a tested and approved sgd with internal blinds!!


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Neuma, Atrium and Softlite/Gorell make them.

Neuma is a good door, a little on expensive side, but good none the less.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a little off topic but I figured I'd ask.

Im doing a good sized window and door job PGT aluminum windows and french doors.

The customer wants to install enclosed blind inserts. 

ODL has them but they do not make custom sizes.

Does anyone know of a company that makes custom sized enclosed blinds (between glass) inserts?


----------



## hamburg (Nov 28, 2011)

I have seen them in french doors from Lowes, but not sliders


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

BigDawg33 said:


> I have searched all over and can not believe that I cant find a sliding glass door with internal blinds between glass with florida product approval. Surely being in the "sunshine state" someone must make this product to help with blocking out the sun. I am looking for a vinyl 3 panel door approximately 9/0 x 8/0. Any help is appreciated.


look up " home sales " in miami . i have no affiliation with them . i just use them now and again . they`re about the oldest window company in miami.
another one is " alumcraft" in hialeah. another very old company.
good luck


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Pella 350 is a Florida Approved Door. I don't remember seeing anywhere on any door that says "except with blinds in the glass".

If you do, please let me know.

Pella, not my first choice, but they do sell it at Lowes.

Also, I haven't checked in a while since I don't sell them often, but I believe Gorell/Softlite can make them too. Although I'd check out a Neuma before I did that.


----------

